# Painted Father in laws Merc this afternoon



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

He scuffed rear bumper last weekend...
Today I collected 1/4 litre of base coat, some high build primer, and some fast thinners...
No pics before sorry...
Started flatting at 15:00
Primed, base coated, and clear coated by 17:30





He took it back for at 19:30 as needs it tomorrow to go work.
Got it back tomorrow afternoon for flatting and polishing... I'm no painter by trade, just done alittle at home and practiced...
Struggled to get this to blend in the corner, so painted the full centre section of the bumper...









Come out ok for gun finish at home I think... :thumb:


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Looks spot on from the pictures mate, very nice work well done


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

Keeps him happy until the next time...
In his mid 60's, his driving ain't what it used to be...:lol:


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Nice work mate.

Sutty.


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Looks good mate


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Nice job !


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Looks great!


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Super job, silver can be a pain to paint.


----------



## nuttynil (Sep 23, 2007)

Don't get what corner you struggled to blend in .nice job if you go to heavy with silver base it can go dark shadowy jus dust the base on lightly.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Looks good :thumb: I'd be well happy with that.

What sort of set up are you using? I take it your using a spray gun rather than rattle cans? is it 2k?


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

Franzpan said:


> Looks good :thumb: I'd be well happy with that.
> 
> What sort of set up are you using? I take it your using a spray gun rather than rattle cans? is it 2k?


Aldi compressor
Proper airline with water trap set up
2nd hand half decent guns ( primer, base, clear guns )



On this job I used aerosol high build primer
Basecoat with fast thinners
Clearcoat with hardener and speed flash...
Dried between coats with a heatgun


----------

